# Uber guarantees me $1950



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

But I want that as a bonus and not a guarantee for doing 200ish rides.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ozzyoz7 said:


> But I want that as a bonus and not a guarantee for doing 200ish rides.
> 
> View attachment 586815


Is that ONLY good for the week of the Derek Chauvin trial verdict ?










I would just AVOID Minneapolis . . .

Screw Uber.

Wouldnt do it for $10,000.00 !


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

only 20 rides a day, every day for 10 days straight, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

U


JaysUberman said:


> only 20 rides a day, every day for 10 days straight, what could possibly go wrong?


Uber with all its high tech technology company it is can't even figure out I'm a pax on the same account and eMail address as driver account but in Kenya lol. I'm not in Minneapolis anymore. I'm out of country for another 5-10 years


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ozzyoz7 said:


> in Kenya lol. I'm not in Minneapolis anymore. I'm out of country for another 5-10 years


Have the travellers returned to Mombasa yet? Can you do twenty rides in a day in Kenya?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

[HEADING=2]Uber guarantees me $1950[/HEADING]
Wait, the dollar sign in front of 1950 may have been a typo. I think what they meant was that they were guaranteeing to pay you 1950 Taxi Rates.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Have the travellers returned to Mombasa yet? Can you do twenty rides in a day in Kenya?


It's still on lockdown. But no I can't do that in Mombasa or Nairobi. But i take uber as pax here. Uber should figure dude is not in mainland USA and is a pax in Kenya lol


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

it's a bs offer i can average more then that for 205 rides...


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> it's a bs offer i can average more then that for 205 rides...


Heck yeah, it's their trick by showing a very large sum and also Showing a very large ride quantity to hook and deceive driver.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Heck yeah, it's their trick by showing a very large sum and also Showing a very large ride quantity to hook and deceive driver.


new drivers are clueless when it comes to real numbers...they are counting on people to focus strictly on the dollar amounts...and im sad to say it hooks lots of drivers


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't see a trick.

If you out earn their guarantee offer; with fewer trips, great.

If you don't want to do the trip count; don't do the trip count.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ozzyoz7 said:


> But I want that as a bonus and not a guarantee for doing 200ish rides.
> 
> View attachment 586815


I would imagine $1950 will get you a lot of magic mushrooms and Kenyan hookers


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Shrooms and hookers? Bwoy whatchu smoking I don't do shrooms and i don't do hookers man. Past posts in NSFW sub don't actually mean me.


mch said:


> I would imagine $1950 will get you a lot of magic mushrooms and Kenyan hookers


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Shrooms and hookers? Bwoy whatchu smoking I don't do shrooms and i don't do hookers man. Past posts in NSFW sub don't actually mean me.


Im not currently smoking anything at the moment. Later Ill be smoking an indica dominant hybrid called Blue Dream.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

mch said:


> Im not currently smoking anything at the moment. Later Ill be smoking an indica dominant hybrid called Blue Dream.


Foshizzle











mch said:


> Im not currently smoking anything at the moment. Later Ill be smoking an indica dominant hybrid called Blue Dream.


I'm learning black magic to do on past employer manager who fired me from IT job wrongfully


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Foshizzle
> View attachment 587961
> 
> 
> ...


Im not even remotely shocked by this in the least. Hopefully you get even with him


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

190 rides later the requests completely stop at 9:00 pm on a friday...


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

mch said:


> Im not even remotely shocked by this in the least. Hopefully you get even with him


Lol you're like "oh that doesn't surprise me, that dude was wild on the forums". &#129315;
CEO liked me and used to give me $6k a year Extra bonus. I was doing Uber alongside the IT job and drove on his friends to airport and he found out but he was fine with it as I didn't do it during IT hours. But in 3 years i worked for them I saw them fire VPs and many others and I remained there longer because I kissed ass of CEO &#128536;. It was fun while it lasted but he became an old man and couldn't even prevent my wrongful firing. Man I witnessed countless people get fired because I was IT and had to deactivate their accounts. I'm actually good with Psychic powers but I rather let them passively deal with that lady manager who fired me. My previous manager was himself fired. It was a strange company honestly. Very strange. When they were firing me they did it so stupid but gave me $7k and I nicely told them "you didn't have to have some new hire deactivate me from systems because he didn't do it right, I am still able to get into AD and deactivate you guys or anyone in the company lol" so they thanked me for alerting them to fact I still had access to domain controller. Also I am a hacker so I can do damage to their systems if I so wanted but I left them alone since they gave me $7k to fire me. https://hackerone.com/ozzyoz

Getting another IT job isn't hard but I will do it in Qatar because the rich arabs respect the American passport and they will even give me free housing and free car when they hire me. I saved up a lot of money do just living freedom in Kenya and about to buy a luxury $29k condo. Condos here are cheap.

But can you believe I am more valuable in Qatar and other places than I am in the USA? That is beauty of being American citizen, most of the world respects you more. Also, i physically got healthier and look better because I eat fresh non-hormone injected chicken in Kenya and drink fresh juices. Life iz better now than back in USA.

So I'll be working in QATAR soon but I got $100k saved and it'll last me 15 yearz in Kenya, but if I occasionally work projects in Qatar it'll last me even longer.

I got the Evil eye power naturally so I won't do bm or spells on manager that fired me wrongfully. My evil eye naturally goes to work at times when I am offended and wronged extremely.










Yemeni and Indian and British white folks live in Nairobi btw. You'll laugh if you came here because you'll see white folks talking in an African Swahili language.



ozzyoz7 said:


> Lol you're like "oh that doesn't surprise me, that dude was wild on the forums". &#129315;
> CEO liked me and used to give me $6k a year Extra bonus. I was doing Uber alongside the IT job and drove on his friends to airport and he found out but he was fine with it as I didn't do it during IT hours. But in 3 years i worked for them I saw them fire VPs and many others and I remained there longer because I kissed ass of CEO &#128536;. It was fun while it lasted but he became an old man and couldn't even prevent my wrongful firing. Man I witnessed countless people get fired because I was IT and had to deactivate their accounts. I'm actually good with Psychic powers but I rather let them passively deal with that lady manager who fired me. My previous manager was himself fired. It was a strange company honestly. Very strange. When they were firing me they did it so stupid but gave me $7k and I nicely told them "you didn't have to have some new hire deactivate me from systems because he didn't do it right, I am still able to get into AD and deactivate you guys or anyone in the company lol" so they thanked me for alerting them to fact I still had access to domain controller. Also I am a hacker so I can do damage to their systems if I so wanted but I left them alone since they gave me $7k to fire me. https://hackerone.com/ozzyoz
> 
> Getting another IT job isn't hard but I will do it in Qatar because the rich arabs respect the American passport and they will even give me free housing and free car when they hire me. I saved up a lot of money do just living freedom in Kenya and about to buy a luxury $29k condo. Condos here are cheap.
> ...


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Foshizzle
> View attachment 587961
> 
> 
> ...


I could have taught you that right here.



ozzyoz7 said:


> Lol you're like "oh that doesn't surprise me, that dude was wild on the forums". &#129315;
> CEO liked me and used to give me $6k a year Extra bonus. I was doing Uber alongside the IT job and drove on his friends to airport and he found out but he was fine with it as I didn't do it during IT hours. But in 3 years i worked for them I saw them fire VPs and many others and I remained there longer because I kissed ass of CEO &#128536;. It was fun while it lasted but he became an old man and couldn't even prevent my wrongful firing. Man I witnessed countless people get fired because I was IT and had to deactivate their accounts. I'm actually good with Psychic powers but I rather let them passively deal with that lady manager who fired me. My previous manager was himself fired. It was a strange company honestly. Very strange. When they were firing me they did it so stupid but gave me $7k and I nicely told them "you didn't have to have some new hire deactivate me from systems because he didn't do it right, I am still able to get into AD and deactivate you guys or anyone in the company lol" so they thanked me for alerting them to fact I still had access to domain controller. Also I am a hacker so I can do damage to their systems if I so wanted but I left them alone since they gave me $7k to fire me. https://hackerone.com/ozzyoz
> 
> Getting another IT job isn't hard but I will do it in Qatar because the rich arabs respect the American passport and they will even give me free housing and free car when they hire me. I saved up a lot of money do just living freedom in Kenya and about to buy a luxury $29k condo. Condos here are cheap.
> ...


My youngest wife speaks Swahili.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Lol. 205 rides 

*Earnings for this offer may me 40% higher than average? 

$1950-40%=$1170


$1170÷205=$5.70

I couldn't imagine doing 20 rides for an average of $5.70.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> Lol. 205 rides
> 
> *Earnings for this offer may me 40% higher than average?
> 
> ...


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

Amos69 said:


> I could have taught you that right here.
> 
> 
> My youngest wife speaks Swahili.


Shes Kenyan black or Indian? Or did she learn Swahili?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

She is a polyglot, her mother taught languages in finishing schools in SA and Zimbabwe before the fall.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mch said:


> I would imagine $1950 will get you a lot of magic mushrooms and Kenyan hookers


speaking of which
Do they have an AIDS vaccine yet ?


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> speaking of which
> Do they have an AIDS vaccine yet ?
> View attachment 588747
> View attachment 588751


The whole hiv thing is overrated in Kenya, India and some other places have it worse.

You're safer ****ing or getting head from a woman in Kenya than in India or some other high HIV places like Botswana


----------

